# Statoil commercial (feat- blakus cello) video added



## Ryan (Sep 9, 2013)

I was asked to score a commercial for Statoil. 

Take a listen.

http://kaiandersryan.no/projects/statoil


[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F109525015&secret_url=false[/flash]

VIDEO & more information
http://www.statoil.com/en/Careers/Students/Svalex/svalex2013/Pages/fromAustintotheArctic.aspx (http://www.statoil.com/en/Careers/Stude ... rctic.aspx)

Only video:
http://youtu.be/sMWnYew79cY

Best
Ryan


----------



## ProtectedRights (Sep 9, 2013)

Fishing for compliments? 

Personally I like it more if someone asks "what's your opinion on this?" instead of posting "eat this (perfect work of mine)"

Maybe the question "how do you like it" is implicit to this subforum, but it's always nicer to state it again in the post. My 2 cents, maybe I am too complicated, but maybe others think so, too.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 9, 2013)

I ain't fishing for nothing. I'm just shearing what I've made. No need for comments or any kind of compliments. All I'm doing is advertising for my recent works. That's all. I don't see that as a problem for you, and mine. but if you do: I'm sorry! 


Best
Ryan


----------



## Martin K (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Statoil commercial (feat- blakus cello)*

Thanks for sharing, Ryan. Nice track 

best,
Martin


----------



## Hannes_F (Sep 9, 2013)

I like it.


----------



## ProtectedRights (Sep 9, 2013)

No problem, I am just on a different level I guess.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks for the listening Martin K & Hannes. It pleases me to hear that you like the score. 

ProtectedRights: yes, you are! 

Best


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: Statoil commercial (feat- blakus cello)*

What the hell is with this forum. A guy can't even post a piece of music here without someone jumping out of the wood work with unnecessary criticism in some form. 

Bloody hell.


----------



## Mike Marino (Sep 10, 2013)

Well done Ryan; sounds great. Congrats!

- Mike


----------



## reddognoyz (Sep 10, 2013)

ProtectedRights @ Mon Sep 09 said:


> Fishing for compliments? .



Maybe.. or feedback. I've posted tracks here. I usually post commercial scores because they are generally more "full up " than my underscores. This is a composers forum yes? So we.... share our work? ideas? opinions on our tools? 

Not the right forum for straight up flaming a guy for posting his work I think.

btw

I like the track! I like the Blakus cello. it feels weird hi up in the register like that, but in a good way. sounds more folk/ethnic than orchestral.


----------



## peksi (Sep 10, 2013)

Done with skill and taste. Loved it.


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: Statoil commercial (feat- blakus cello)*

Nice piece man , would be interesting to see the commercial and how the music was visually connected


----------



## MarkS_Comp (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: Statoil commercial (feat- blakus cello)*

Nice peice. I like the overall feel. I thought the drums were a bit dry.

Is it just me, or is using something made available for free, in a commercial where you make money and the dev sees nothing, a bit unethical? If it's just me, feel free to say so.


----------



## Blakus (Sep 10, 2013)

Great track, thanks for sharing! Lovely use of the cello!


----------



## Ryan (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Statoil commercial (feat- blakus cello)*

Firstly I much appreciate all the nice comments!

Blakus: I really love that cello sound. I was hoping for the release of the Embertone cello before I was done with this project. But, your freebie did some amazing work for me. 

MarkS_Comp: Yeah, I haven't added anything to the drums. They are straight out of the box. I just eq-ed them a bit. Maybe a plate would have been nice. I don't think its unethical of me to use something given away to the community by Blakus in commercial scores. I see it as a gift. but hell, I was waiting for that embertone cello. It was not released in time. Second best thing = Blakus freebie. 

SymphonicSamples: Thanks! Yeah, I will post the video ASAP when it's released. 

peksi: Nice words!! I live longer by those lines. 

reddognoyz: thanks for your point of view! And yeah, the cello makes more of a folkish sound! A bit weird indeed 

Best
Ryan


----------



## JohnG (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Statoil commercial (feat- blakus cello)*

Nice piece. If you want any feedback, at points the higher drums poke out a bit. That might be a Soundcloud / translation issue, however, so it's sometimes hard to judge what the original sounds like.

Thanks for posting and nice work.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi JohnG. 
yeah, a friend told me the same. Maybe it´s soundclouds problem. To bad with that higher drums. Maybe I need to do a remastering of it (I´m a bit new to that kind of work)

Glad you liked it! 

Best
Ryan


----------



## Sasje (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Statoil commercial (feat- blakus cello)*

Nice use of the blakus cello.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 15, 2013)

Sasje: Thank you so much!


----------



## Neifion (Sep 15, 2013)

*Re: Statoil commercial (feat- blakus cello)*

"Now that you're feeling epic, buy our product!" :D

I liked this. Very cinematic, and besides the lovely cello I really dig the percussion.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks for the listening Neifion. Well, you are all buying their products everyday without thinking it.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 19, 2013)

VIDEO & more information
http://www.statoil.com/en/Careers/Students/Svalex/svalex2013/Pages/fromAustintotheArctic.aspx (http://www.statoil.com/en/Careers/Stude ... rctic.aspx)

Only video:
http://youtu.be/sMWnYew79cY

Best
Ryan


----------



## peksi (Sep 21, 2013)

oh no the sound in the video is so quiet in the background.. almost feel your good work going to waste being so quiet. but there is no arguing with customer wishes.. still to my ears it would have been more "expedition-like" if i background music was a bit more audible.

i suppose you tried to pan music more to the sides keeping speech in the center?


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 23, 2013)

Yes, really nice work...
/Franco


----------



## Ryan (Sep 23, 2013)

peksi @ 21/9/2013 said:


> oh no the sound in the video is so quiet in the background.. almost feel your good work going to waste being so quiet. but there is no arguing with customer wishes.. still to my ears it would have been more "expedition-like" if i background music was a bit more audible.
> 
> i suppose you tried to pan music more to the sides keeping speech in the center?



Hi there!
I tell you one thing: I told the producers exactly what you wrote. They didn't follow my advices. I also think it would be a "stronger" signal with a bit more db on the music. The speech would come trough anyway. 

In this project I just composed the music. I didn´t to any post-pro. But yeah, when I was mastering this composition I did widen up the sound picture by lowering the center a bit. 


bugzilla3: Thank you kind sir! 
Best
Ryan


----------

